# Fish Planning



## RSidetrack (Dec 31, 2007)

Okay, so since my 29g aquarium is currently in the cycling process I have been looking at what fish I wish to stock it with. Unfortunately, while I have been reading on here and in books I still am not fully familiar with various species of fish so I was wondering if anyone can offer recommendations or cautions on my current selection of fish - I will continue to update my list as recommendations and thoughts are presented.

I am going with non-aggressive fish only so they should all get along I would think. Tank size may limit and water conditions (salt, PH, etc) may be scaled differently on the fish, so please let me know!

My current list is as follows (Quantities are in parens - I can change quantities too as I tried to accomodate for schooling fish)

My list  :
(5) Zebra Danio
(6) X-Ray Pristella Tetra
(2) Topsail Platy
(2) Blue Platy
(1) Marble Lyretail Molly
(3) Orange Sunshine Guppy
(3) Blue Cobra Guppy
(3) Olive Nerita Snails
(6) White Cloud Mountain Fish
(1) Neon Blue Dwarf Gourami
(2) Cory Cat Fish (Salt n' Pepper)

Thanks everyone - I love this forum!


----------



## RSidetrack (Dec 31, 2007)

Also I plan on getting males only to avoid breeding issues and having guppies and others growing out of control ;-)


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

your missing out on the neon tetras. they may not be very big but they look great in your tank. i have a 29g as well and i have 12 in there. also you may consider some semi aggressive fish i have some semi aggressive and as long as your tank is not to crowded it doesnt make a big difference


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

You would want a school of like 5 or 6 cory cats but i dont know if you have room for them in your tank with everything else, maybe if you got a smaller cory like the panda cory it would be alright and if you do get panda cories then wait until the tank is established before adding them


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Too much. Too much.

You need to figure out a 'theme' for your tank and then go in that direction. Right now your are suggesting just a bunch of random fish - a gallery - and that won't work long-term.

Pick your very favorite of the fish you have listed. Work from there.

BTW, congratulations on planning. Most people don't and then regret their horrible mistakes.


----------



## Sock Yee (Dec 29, 2007)

I always use about 3-4 guppies or either swordtails when I first startup a new aquarium during the cycling process. Just add some of the aged water from your established aquarium and that will do the trick. After that, just remove the fish. 

On your current selection of fish species, have you considered neon tetra to be part of your community tank as well?


----------

